# New iPhone App for travellers to Australia



## michaeljohn.mac (Jul 30, 2010)

Just thought I would pass on some info to all the Travellers here about a new App out in the App Store for iPhone Users. It is called The Aussie Slang Bible and it has heaps and heaps of phrases, slang and sayings to help interpret us Aussies. It is cheaps as chips if not cheaper. 

Thanks heaps all.


----------

